# Gulf Shores Pier July 26-July 31



## racerock56 (Aug 2, 2009)

We were down in Gulf Shores this last week and fished for Kings each morning from Sunday-Friday from roughly 6am -10am. We're certainly glad to have the pier back! I used to trolley fish off of the old pier, and do miss it, but think it's probably best that it's outlawed out there now. Those enormous rails on that pier would hold probably 20 trolley rigs, and I feel like alot of nice fish would end up getting tangled up and lost coming around the corner. Having said that, if they brought back the trolley ... I would be in the garage making spider weights right now. But for now, I'm a freeliner and completely understand why the freeliners despised the trolley so much. 

Each morning there were usually around 5 or 6 Kings caught with the exception of Thursday morning (only 1 early that morning). Early last week, there were some BIG Spanish caught, but towards the end of the week I didn't see that many being big ones being caught. Aguy hooked about an 80lbTarponWednesday morning, which made for a nice show. I noticed alot of guys catching some nice Flounder all week. There were also alot of Bluefish each day and a few Redfish throughout the week. A guy caught a nice Jack Crevalle Friday morning, which is the first I'd seen caught out on the new pier. Saw one small ling in the water, but I don't believe anyone's caught one yet. LOTS of sharks! I saw about 5 Kings hooked and then snapped in half by Sharks. Everyone keeps saying there are a couple of Hammerheads that have claimed their territory out at the end of the pier. There are alot of bull sharks lurking around out there, too. My bro-in-law hooked up with 4 or 5. There were also alot of rays hanging out around the end, but the only guy that hooked one was bottom-fishing off to the side.

And the bait ... there still aren't any LY's, unfortunately. There are a number of explanations: 1) the bait likes the reef of the old pier better than the pilings of the new pier 2) too many bluefish around, so the LY's packed up and left 3) The LY's were there, but bailed out when they bleached the new pier prior to the opening. I don't think anybody really knows, but "they ain't there". I would hear everynow and then that someone had caught one, but never saw one with my own eyes. 

Regardless, the only thing that I saw Kings caught on were Cigar Minnows. I heard they were catching them on Yo-zuri's the first few days it was open, but it didn't work for me. We tried Finger Mullet, Ribbonfish, and Cigar Minnows. The Cigs were the only thing that worked at all for me. I saw people using live Hardtails and Crazyfish, but don't think it worked too well. For now, Cigs seem to be the way to go, freelined with NO float. 

Another thing to note about the new pier, they are serious about using sportsmanship out there. Saw two guys get booted off Thursday for cursing and shoving each other. They were banned for two days. 

Regardless, I don't think you have to worry about alot of that right now, there were a great group of guys out there last week and I hope the atmosphere stays the way it was. We had a great trip and met alot of awesome people out on the end of that pier. Hopefully, we'll be back to do it again sometime around September.









My lucky day ... on my last cigar minnow.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good first report and thanks for sharing it with us. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

glad to hear you had a good trip thanks for the report


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

what were the spanish hitting?how about the flounder?


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice King and a great detailed report!!!!!!


----------



## racerock56 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Most of the Spanish were caught on Cigs, also. I would assume the Gotcha plugs and bubble rigs would work, as they did on the old pier; but I didn't try it personally. I'm not so sure about the flounder. I saw several people using shrimp and Gulp baits out there, but not sure about what was working for them. There's a guy that posted a message on EmeraldCoastPierFishing.com that caught several. He would probably be the best resource.


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

i was there thursday friday and saturday, off and on. I was wondering, friday i think it was, about noonish, there were a couple of guys at the center bathroom/cleaning station that were cleaning a bunch of snapper. what was up with that?? did they catch them off the pier??? I was thinking maybe they brought them out there to clean or something but i dont know.

One thing i did notice is that most people would go to the center or the end to fish or somewhere in between but there were a couple of guys fishing right up next to the beach and they were wearing out some reds and i also say some sheephead in their cooler. they were almost fishing in the sand


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report, welcome to the forum. keep the reports coming!:clap


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Fish :clap ... where are the old pier pilings a reef now ?? ... great report , keep em' coming :letsparty


----------



## racerock56 (Aug 2, 2009)

From what I understand they are between 200 - 300 feet out of off the end of the newpier in 3 separate spots (middle and corners of the octagon). Someone may need to correct me here, though. I also read somewhere that there's supposed to be an aerial photo taken on a clear day to show the exact location.


----------

